# DIY Suppliers with Original Bottles?



## Dietz (25/1/17)

Hello everyone,

I am almost about to buy more flavors but am doing a bit of research so that i dont make the same mistakes again.

I like the following Two as they have stock of all the flavors i need. I am looking for the original bottles by brand (CAP, FTA, FW) or at least the bottles with a dripper
- Vapor Valley (not sure about bottling?)
- BLCK Vapor (Dripper Bottles)


----------



## RichJB (25/1/17)

I don't think any vendor will sell you original 10ml bottles from the manufacturer as that would inflate the price dramatically. Concentrates tend to be imported in bulk and then decanted into smaller vendor-branded bottles locally. Both BLCK and Valley distribute with dropper bottles. BLCK's are HDPE with standard dropper nozzles, Valley's (at least the ones I've received) are PET with child-proof caps and needle-tip nozzles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/1/17)

Valley Vapour on the left, BLCK Vapour on the right

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (25/1/17)

Thanks @RichJB! I think I like the Thin tips, they mess less


----------



## Dietz (25/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Valley Vapour on the left, BLCK Vapour on the right
> 
> View attachment 83006


Great Stuff Thanks!!


----------



## shaunnadan (25/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Thanks @RichJB! I think I like the Thin tips, they mess less



I find the PET bottles harder to squeeze and if you ever remove the nozzle and reinsert it (to top up from another bottle for example) then too much pressure from squeezing will see the nozzle blast off the bottle. 

The HDPE bottles are much more forgiving and softer

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Polar (26/1/17)

HDPE is also speculated to offer better shelf life than PET while glass will out perform both in this department.

Haven't used Vapor Valley but from the others I've ordered from was most impressed by www.theflavourmill.co.za. Just everything perfect, first time every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (26/1/17)

Polar said:


> HDPE is also speculated to offer better shelf life than PET while glass will out perform both in this department.
> 
> Haven't used Vapor Valley but from the others I've ordered from was most impressed by www.theflavourmill.co.za. Just everything perfect, first time every time.
> 
> View attachment 83007


Thank, I really like Flavor Mill too, but they re out of stock on 4 of the ingredients I need most, So only the two listed have stock of everything i need. only difference is the bottles they use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (26/1/17)

I've had personal experience with BLCK vapour and they rock. End of.
Never bought from valley vapour, so the experience with them could be just as awesome, but someone else will have to attest to that.

Actually, we are rather spoilt, while there are some dodgy dealers in SA, most of our vendors are top notch guys and girls, offering excellent levels of customer service.

Personally, prefer the BLCK bottles.


----------



## gdigitel (26/1/17)

My last order from Valley Vapour came in HDPE. Nice thing about their labels is the actual manufacturers logo which makes finding them easy.






Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (26/1/17)

I am really happy with BLCK Vapor! it was the fastest delivery ever, placed the order this morning and had it this afternoon. Service was friendly and awesome. Im just happy with everything start to finish!! 

_*BLCK Vapor FTW!!!
*_


----------



## RichJB (26/1/17)

You got some great flavours there. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

